# Cassette, crankset, bottom bracket tool ???



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

I want to buy a crankset/bottom bracket removal tool and a cassette removal tool but don't know what specific tool do I need. I was reading somewhere that a guy bought a cassette removal tool and didn't work so this is why I'm asking.

Cassette I have* Shimano HG-50 LX, 9-speed, 11x34*
Crankset I have *Custom Shimano Hollowtech, Octalink XT Spline*
Bottom bracket I have *Shimano ES-30 Octalink spline, 68mm shell, 121mm spindle. 50mm chainline.*

Looking on Fleabay and there are so many that I don't know what to choose.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

You'll need an octalink cartridge BB tool, it'll look something like this.








Then you'll need a cassette lockring tool and a chain whip to remove the cassette. Many companies make these including me. My lock ring tools is superior to others because it allows you to leave your quick relase in place when you remove the cassette. Speeds things up considerably and keeps you from losing the QR springs.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Pretty much that. Don't forget to grab a chain whip for the cassette, too (or fab your own, not hard if you have access to a bunch of old chain, bar stock, and a grinder/rotary tool).


----------



## wellcraft (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks to both, I see that the cassette tool is a common one, but I'm still confuse on the cranks and the bottom bracket since mine is a hollowtech and I see different options, could someone point me out to the one I need on fleabay?

BTW, I have a chain tool to be used to replace oil filters, so that might work.


----------

